# Wrong oil...



## trousersquirrel (Nov 25, 2018)

I have a '17 Golf Sportwagen.

I had my most recent oil change done at a non-VW dealer, and provided my own oil, filter, and drain plug.

I've discovered I didn't do enough reading, and the oil that is presently in the car is the correct weight and viscosity, but does not meet the VW 502 standard.

I'm assuming I'll probably be ok to drive this thing for a few hundred miles until I can get the right oil and get everything drained and refilled, but I just wanted to see what the crowd here thought.

For what it's worth, it's presently running Mobil 1 5W30 Extended Performance, which will see well less than a thousand miles of use before it's changed again.


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

I have done the same, with the same and never had an issue. In fact, once past warranty dates, that's all I put in and have gotten over 200K on one Jetta. 
You may hear a lot of other responses to the contrary, but I can assure you - a single use of this oil is most definitely NOT going to cause you issue 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

By having the right oil, it allows you to go the full distance on an oil service. Since you put the wrong oil in it, just do not go the full distance. I would not go more than half what the right oil allows you to go.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Butcher said:


> By having the right oil, it allows you to go the full distance on an oil service. Since you put the wrong oil in it, just do not go the full distance. I would not go more than half what the right oil allows you to go.


5w30 Extended Performance has TBN of 9-10 range. The minimum for 502.00 is 7.

The HTHS is less than 3.5 mPa, so, you'll exchange some wear protection for improved fuel economy.

I'd be more concerned about oil change interval if a 504/507 oil was used.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Keep an eye out on the oil level as well, VW seems to be a picky bunch when it comes to oil quality, my MK7 ate oil with couple of brands i had before Total Eneos 5w30 and Mobil1 0W40, but doesnt eat a drop of the Castrol Edge 0W40 i mostly been running since new. I have no idea on why, the flash point of those is pretty much the same rating as the Castol Edge, but then again its the brand that's factory filled so im sticking to it.


----------



## Huntermike (Dec 23, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> 5w30 Extended Performance has TBN of 9-10 range. The minimum for 502.00 is 7.
> 
> The HTHS is less than 3.5 mPa, so, you'll exchange some wear protection for improved fuel economy.
> 
> I'd be more concerned about oil change interval if a 504/507 oil was used.


Since all gasoline in the US is low sulfur since January 2017, 504 can be used for a full interval. 2019 and some 2018's reflect this with the under-hood sticker.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Huntermike said:


> Since all gasoline in the US is low sulfur since January 2017, 504 can be used for a full interval. 2019 and some 2018's reflect this with the under-hood sticker.


Not technically correct. EPA did mandate the 10 ppm average sulfur in 2017, but it takes time for individual states to come into compliance.

Also remember, it's average. So you will have samples of higher than 10 ppm and samples lower than 10 ppm that should bring it into compliance of the EPA law. So, with who know's what ppm of sulfur going into your tank, it's extremely variable the results of the UOA's.

You would think in CA, they would be at the forefront of the 10 ppm average gasoline to the consumers, but they haven't updated their specification for their gasoline since 2014.
https://www.arb.ca.gov/fuels/gasoline/gasoline.htm


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> I'd be more concerned about oil change interval if a 504/507 oil was used.


I'm curious to know why ?!


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

For the OP, the european specifications are a lot driven by specific additives that won't harm emission system and sensors used in european cars. Using an non-european lubricant won't compromise engine protection wear-wise, but may compromise emission sensors integrity/reliability. However, I doubt that it could do harm in a single oil change. I would advise to shorten the next drain interval.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's fine.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

I’ve been using Supertech(Walmart) 5w30 full syn with a $5 filter from Autozone in my ‘16 Tig. Let the flames begin! Over 100k miles no issues and the engine purs smooth and great. I change it every 5-6k for $20. I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

jnmarshall said:


> I’ve been using Supertech(Walmart) 5w30 full syn with a $5 filter from Autozone in my ‘16 Tig. Let the flames begin! Over 100k miles no issues and the engine purs smooth and great. I change it every 5-6k for $20. I wouldn’t worry about it.


It’s not all bad I mean the Walmart 5w30 is made by Pennzoil probably not a bad oil considering Sopus packs it for them. If it works for you good for you. I use factory filters and 0w40 Castrol (German one) when it’s on sale for $4.99 a qt. I too have 100k on my 2015 gsw 5MT and runs great I been using that oil since new.


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

MK7_JSW said:


> It’s not all bad I mean the Walmart 5w30 is made by Pennzoil probably not a bad oil considering Sopus packs it for them. If it works for you good for you. I use factory filters and 0w40 Castrol (German one) when it’s on sale for $4.99 a qt. I too have 100k on my 2015 gsw 5MT and runs great I been using that oil since new.


I’ve used the Castrol 40 weight for German’s. It made the engine chatter and seem to labor to make power. I picked up some new Castrol 5-30 that’s suppose to be good for 20k. If it works well I’ll go 10k on it and save a little extra on my maintenance costs.


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

Funny how VW lists 5w-30 and 5w-40 as the correct visc, when the best products are 0w-40.

Also, VW 502 is an old weak spec. The one to look for is MB 229.5, most often a 0w-40 but also 5w-40 often carry it. A 5w-40 HD like Rotella Delo or Delvac are ALL WAY better than VW 502 anyway. If you want a thick, oil, it is really the way to go, until you have a MB 229.5 oil to compete with it.

5w-30 listed in the manual is a rare EURO 5w-30 that is thicker than API 5w-30 jug oil. This is the visc of all new VW 504 oils, and 504 exceed 502 by a LONGSHOT performance-wise, but it's expensive. If I wanted 504-level performance oil, I would just get PZ Euro L 5w-30 with MB 229.51 and BMW LL-04 for $22/jug. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pennzoil-Platinum-Euro-L-5W-30-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-5-qt/495194903










Anyway, the thin API 5w-30 is fine, especially over winter. The visc at +100c in units of measure is 10cSt for API 5w-30, 12 cSt for Euro 5w-30 and 14-15cSt for 0w-40 and 5w-40 at operating temp. So, run your M1 EP, a very good oil with VERY low volatility and try a lab report, I use CAT since I can drop off my sample at any dealer. When I used 10cSt API oil in my 2.0T w/APR the wear was pretty low....both times.










Euro specs build in a buffer for running flat-out on the Autobahn for hours a time. We simply don't heat up our oil in North America driving like that, except towing over the Rockies... 

Leave the M1 EP in over winter, seriously. In Euro spec, it's a "A5" oil, just the A3 VW and MB are based on, only thinner.










Thinner oil has advantages, esp in cold and esp if you do short trip driving. The rule is to use the thinnest lube w/ causing excess wear. API 5w-30 is perfect for this.


----------

